# Call of Duty: Black Ops First Strike Pre-Purchase



## lenzis (21. März 2011)

Ab heute kann man das Map- Pack auf Steam für 12,59€ vorbestellen.

Erscheinungsdatum ist Freitag der 25.03.2011 und ich denk mal wie bei den Konsolenversionen wird es auch wieder Double XP im Multi geben.

Multiplayer Karten:

Berlin Wall
Discovery
Kowloon
Stadium

Eine neue Dead Ops Karte
Ascension mit 5 neuen Achievements

Save 10% on Call of Duty®: Black Ops First Strike on Steam


Sorry is meine erste User News


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. März 2011)

Ein paar mehr Infos wären nicht schlecht gewesen, weil einfach nur ein Link ist keine News.

12,59€ soll doch ein Witz sein für das Map Pack, ohne mich


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (21. März 2011)

Das nenn ich mal eine News. Mit ein wenig Text, einer Beschreibung und allem drum und dran. Mal ehrlich editier mal und schreib die News mal ordentlich und worum es in dem Mappack geht und welche Karten enthalten sind.Am besten noch den publisher und so obwohl wir ja alle wissen das es Tryarch ist.Einfach nochmal versuchen lenzis.

Mist schon wieder zu spät!!!!


----------



## Star_KillA (21. März 2011)

News : 
Steam & CoD:BO :


----------



## sinthor4s (21. März 2011)

Für diese miese Ausgeburt von einem Shooter gibts jetzt ein DLC?... wunderbar... Gott sei Dank konnte
ich das Spiel bei einem Freund testen und brauchte dafür kein Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. März 2011)

Gleiche Taktik wie bei MW2, viel Geld für wenig Inhalt


----------



## Robin_94 (21. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> 12,59€ soll doch ein Witz sein für das Map Pack, ohne mich


 
Mein Geld kriegen die auf jeden Fall nicht


----------



## Xrais (21. März 2011)

ich hab zwar das game aber mir diese überteuerten karten zu kaufen käme mir nie in den sinn


----------



## PEG96 (21. März 2011)

Bei BFBC2 bekommt man zu diesem Preis noch mehrere neue waffen und fahrzeuge und die bieten nur maps


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. März 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Bei BFBC2 bekommt man zu diesem Preis noch mehrere neue waffen und fahrzeuge und die bieten nur maps


 
Warum, hast du was anderes erwartet? Das wird auch in Zukunft bei COD so sein


----------



## riotmilch (21. März 2011)

Ach nee, das Geld spar ich mir lieber


----------



## lu89 (21. März 2011)

Als richtiger Cod Suchti braucht man das natürlich. Da ist der Preis egal.


----------



## Stricherstrich (21. März 2011)

Ich hasse Activision einfach abgrundtief...


----------



## Robin_94 (21. März 2011)

Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Ich hasse Activision einfach abgrundtief...


 
Naja aber ich liebe CoD4


----------



## thysol (21. März 2011)

Ich kaufe mir diese Maps sicherlich nicht. Bei Crysis Wars konnte mann noch ganz viele Karten von Crymod ziehen. Ich wette mit Crysis 2 wird das wie bei Call of Duty, oder warum glaubt ihr wird Crysis mit nur so wenigen Karten und ohne Sandbox ausgeliefert?


----------



## Robin_94 (21. März 2011)

Alles Geldmacherei... Können wohl nicht genug kriegen...


----------



## butter_milch (21. März 2011)

Die sollten erstmal das Hauptspiel fixen. Das Spiel ist reinste Kundenverarsche aber naja, wer sich das gekauft hat, hat es verdient ausgenommen zu werden.


----------



## Robin_94 (21. März 2011)

Russische Keys für 19€ rulez


----------



## Veriquitas (21. März 2011)

Man könnte ja mal den vergleich zu Sc2 starten das sind alle neuen Laddermaps kostenlos die kosten nichts und wenn neue kommen werden die auch nichts kosten. Daran sieht man welche Enrtwickler Eier in der Hose haben...


----------



## refraiser (21. März 2011)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich das Mappack kaufe, zum einen finde ich den Preis total übertrieben und spiele auch nicht so viel COD. Aber Berlin Wall fände ich schon ziemlich cool.


----------



## Robin_94 (21. März 2011)

Naja wegen einer Map 12€ minimum auszugeben könnte ich persönlich moralisch nicht mit mir vereinbaren 
Und da ich das auch nur selten spiel werd ichs mir auf keeeinen Fall holen.
Ich geb doch nicht fast genau so viel Geld für ein paar Maps aus wie für das ganze Spiel  (siehe: Post #18)


----------



## Veriquitas (21. März 2011)

Also im Prinzip könnte ich es verstehen wenn man Fan von etwas ist mehr Geld auszugeben aber wir reden hier von Cod welches jedem anderen Millitär Shooter gleicht. Da gibt es keine Unterschiede, das ist jedesmal der gleiche Kack nur das da andere Entwickler sitzen die keine kreativen Köpfe haben.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. März 2011)

Für so eine schei.e soll man 13€ Zahlen...ja ne is klar !
Da lobe ich mir BC2 mal da gab für denn PC gab es alle Mappackte umsonst !


----------



## warlock0601 (22. März 2011)

Nee das muss nicht sein 13 Euro für ein Map Pack.Das Hauptspiel war schon sch.....e

Also nicht für mich habe es schon bereut das ich 40 Ditscher für CoD Black Ops hingelegt habe.

Da finde ich Battlefield Bad Company 2 umm 100% Besser


----------



## Franzl (22. März 2011)

schon mw2 war reinste ausschlachterei des zockers....
jetz gehts bei bo weiter...dazu is das spiel noch fail-programmiert wie sonstwas...

wie jeder hier seh ichs auch : ÜBERTRIEBEN TEUER

wobei ich sagen muss das mir bo besser gefällt als mw2... trotzdem werd ich mir den nächsten cod teil mit höchster wahrscheinlichkeit nicht holen, da es da dann so weiter gehen wird

die qualität nimmt ab und die preise steigen...(vergleich cod4 und cod7)


----------



## Razer83 (22. März 2011)

Meine Frage ist hier wie sieht das aus mit den uncut Versionen. 
Läuft das Map Pack drauf oder muss man die dt Vers haben.


----------



## flasha (22. März 2011)

Hab mir Cod:BO für 10€ via Gamestop Aktion gekauft und soll nun 13€ für ein Mappack zahlen?! Der war gut...


----------



## Razer83 (22. März 2011)

Was habt ihr alle gegen 15 .-???
 bestimmt Rechner und Monitor daheim stehn wo weit über die 2000.- kosten, aber dann heulen über paar Euro. des ist grad mal en neuer Gehäuselüfter oder sowas


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. März 2011)

und? Es geht ums Prinzip. Bald darf man für Jede Waffe nen paar Euro hinknallen.


----------



## Razer83 (22. März 2011)

so holen se halt wieder das rein, was se durch die DOWNLOAD gemeinde verlieren.
das nächste ist man holt sich ja net für jedes spiel das pack ausser die extrem zogga.


----------



## hawk910 (22. März 2011)

Die verlieren nix an die Download-Gemeinde...sondern an der bezahlenden Gemeinde, da auch ich gemerkt habe, dass sich seit Modern Warfare 1 nahezu nichts geändert hat und daher nicht einen Cent für den Kram zum Fenster rausschmeißen. Wer alten Ramsch immer nur inne neue Verpackung schiebt und eine weitere schwachsinnige Story "entwickelt" (Hab mir BO ausgeliehen....oh mein Gott! Wie schlecht!)und Gelder, die der Entwicklung dienlich wären, nur in Werbung stecken, der gehört bestraft! Ebenso bestraft gehören auch die Enduser, die trotz MW1, MW2, WaW und Black O noch immer der Werbung verfallen sind und diesen Kram kaufen.
Und genau die kaufen auch das Mappack...für das angebliche geilste Spiel der Welt, dass noch nicht einmal DX10 beherrscht und vom spielerischen Feeling nicht einmal mit CS mithalten kann, einen Vergleich mit der BF-Serie lass ich mal gleich außen vor. Da gibts neue Maps auch einfach mal so mit nem Update.
Über mein Geld freuen sich andere. Crysis mit Warhead vom Budget-Tisch und Assassins Creed (endlich wieder 2 Titel mit cooler Story), dazu Shogun II. Also Geld wäre da, so isses nicht. Aber ich habe nix zu verschenken, und wer es versaut, der bekommt nix davon ab. Werbung hin oder her, ich prüfe schon, wofür ich Kohle ausgebe.

Tja, Kot ist tot!


----------



## Lan_Party (22. März 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:
			
		

> und? Es geht ums Prinzip. Bald darf man für Jede Waffe nen paar Euro hinknallen.



Das glaube ich nicht dann wäre Cod ein f2p Shooter. Aber ch denke wenn die so weiter machen kann das gut möglich sein das sie zu f2p wechseln ist bei bf ja auch schon so.


----------



## kuer (22. März 2011)

COD BO ist online und für den PC tod. 15000 Server für MAX. 25000 Spieler. Das ist ein Witz. Da hat Homefront ja mehr


----------



## hawk910 (22. März 2011)

Tja...dann lieber WoT. Da geht mehr...


----------



## Core #1 (22. März 2011)

Razer83 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist hier wie sieht das aus mit den uncut Versionen.
> Läuft das Map Pack drauf oder muss man die dt Vers haben.


 
man muss die dt. version haben, mit der pegi läufts nicht.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (22. März 2011)

tztztz die maps können sie sich in ... stecken12.59.-ich hab 7.- drauf gelegt und hab
mir Homefront gehollt.
Da hat mann mehr von seinem ausgegebenen geld


----------



## Shinchyko (22. März 2011)

Leider wird es wieder tausende geben, die sich das auchnoch kaufen.. also, des is mal wieder nen Witz... Mit ******* Geld verdienen..


----------



## copi (22. März 2011)

Also seh ich das richtig dass ich als UK Key Besitzer mir das von irgendwem giften lassen muss?
Per HSS gehts nimmer, das haben sie irgendwie spitz bekommen, habs grad versucht,
kommt nur Fehler 118, google sagt das is nen Proxyfehler bei Steam...


----------



## Geko (22. März 2011)

Mich hat das Spiel an sich nicht so richtig überzeugt und dann soll man für 5 Maps 13€ zahlen......

Das ist wohl nur für eingefleischte CoD Fans eine Option.


----------



## Braineater (22. März 2011)

Die sind ja wohl nichtmehr ganz sauber...langsam können die sich ihr COD sonst wohin stecken. Das ist nun der Dank das man als PC spieler die ersten 3 Monate den Teil nichtmal wirklich gut spielen konnte.

...Als der 7. Teil angkündigt wurde hieß es doch noch das man die DLCs für PC spieler kostenlos bringen wird, wie beim 5. Teil...naja soviel kann man also auf das Wort der Entwickler geben. Und das SDK Kit wird wohl auch niemals erscheinen, denn sonst könnte man sich ja selber Maps erstellen und könnte den Leuten kein Geld mehr aus der Tasche ziehen. Ich hoffe die ersticken an ihrer Geldgeilheit.

COD ist nun auf jedenfall vollkommen für mich gestorben. Da wird auch keiner der noch kommenden 10000000 Nachfolger mehr gekauft


----------



## redBull87 (22. März 2011)

Habe nur CoD MW gespielt, und Ende letzten Jahres BO, Single Player hab ich vll 2 Stunden gespielt und Multiplayer nen Monat 1-2h am Tag... Ich werde mir aufjedenfall kein CoD mehr kaufen. Der letzte Teil hat mich absolut nicht überzeugt...


----------



## Stiffmeister (23. März 2011)

lol, das ist ja wohl ein Witz (5 Maps = 13€)! Wie blöd muss man sein


----------



## Robin_94 (23. März 2011)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> lol, das ist ja wohl ein Witz (5 Maps = 13€)! Wie blöd muss man sein


 
Da geh ich lieber einen trinken


----------



## KOF328 (28. März 2011)

Man kann getrost weiter COD4 spielen gehen, imo der beste teil der serie  COD1&2 müsste ich mal wieder rauskramen, ich weiß noch wie bei COD2 autoheal eingeführt wurde das war so ein "cheater"-gefühl, ganz ohne medikit 

@Topic: und wenn man gerne BO zockt, fände ich doch 5€ angebrachter da würden auch ein paar mehr leute zugreifen


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. März 2011)

Robin_94 schrieb:


> Da geh ich lieber einen trinken


 
Oder man kauft sich ne Lüftersteuerung oder man legt das Geld in Dirt 3 an oder man trinkt sich lieber einen  oder geht nen abend mehr mit der Freundin weg  Muss ja nicht, wie in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, die erste virtuelle Freundin sein. Kann auch die richtige sein


----------



## Robin_94 (28. März 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Oder man kauft sich ne Lüftersteuerung oder man legt das Geld in Dirt 3 an oder man trinkt sich lieber einen  oder geht nen abend mehr mit der Freundin weg  Muss ja nicht, wie in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, die erste virtuelle Freundin sein. Kann auch die richtige sein


 
Ich könnt die Liste bis ins Unendliche weiterführen, aber wer weiß wo das enden wird 
Fazit: Man kann 13€ in sehr viele andere Aktivitäten bzw. Gegenstände investieren, anstatt in... das.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. März 2011)

Naja, BlackOps war ne GROOOOSSSE Enttäuschung für mich unspielbar, wart besser auf BF3 oder kauf dir BFBC2, wird wohl auch noch besser sein als die nächsten paar CODs


----------

